# 10-20 acre homestead in Central WI



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Itâs an 1880s farmhouse with 10-20 acres available. Approx 2000 square feet with 3 bedrooms and a full bath. Plans were to put a master bath upstairs also. The property is on a quiet gravel road in a very rural township. The house has been extensively remodeled within the past 5 years. New siding and roof in 2008. New windows, new exterior doors, new drywall, new wiring and electric service (200 amp), new insulation, refinished hardwood (original) floors, new full bath and laundry with travertine and ceramic floors, respectively. Main heat is wood furnace and/or LP, there is also a wood cook stove in the kitchen. 
There is a large 80â x 30â old timber frame barn, which also got a new metal roof in 2010. The barn has a tack room and three large box stalls for horses. There are also several outbuildings, including a 55â x 20â machinery garage, and a 20â x 38â two story garage/workshop, and three smaller buildings used for storage and housing animals.
The property has apple, cherry, and plum trees. Also have rhubarb, raspberries, blackberries, and grapes. It is currently fenced for horses. 

Within miles of the Maple Grove elementary school, of which the attending students are eligible for a scholarship to any UW college.

Located in a township with <1000 people and about 10 miles from three different small towns (<1,700 pop.). Approximately 20 miles from Wausau (75,000 people in the metro area).

$160,000 for the property and 10 acres. Up to 10 additional acres available.











Send me a PM for more information.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Wausau is a great area!

Good luck with the sale.


Tim


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is an awesome price for horse property in Wisconsin!


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Really sounds wonderful, almost makes me want to go back to Wis...almost.


----------

